# Arduino Aquarium



## Niikii (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all. Тhis is my project for the control of lighting, temperature control, enable the fan on and off, control feeder. Project is realized with the Arduino controller and handmade schemes and feeder.



























































































Light





Feeder


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoeU (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow this is truly excellent. I love it!


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

i thought about something to this degree a couple months back, just havent come around to do doing it. i mainly was looking to do multiple temperatures, feeders, maybe light control and even maybe sump or tank water level warning.... skys the limit though with the arduino.....you could do automatic water changes or auto top off (float valve to sensor water level....controllable pvc valve for water input/exit. look forward to seeing more details!


----------



## Niikii (Feb 11, 2013)

I realized a project witn level monitoring, but not in my apartment, because i have not pipe to aquarium. The project is realized with ultrasonic gauge and two solenoid valve. The ultrasonic gauge measure the distance from the place of its installation to the surface of water. Gives the distance as a current signal.








At certain times of me Arduino turn ON the pump and open the output solenoid valve. The pump work, while the level reduced to setpoint(low level) from me  Then close output solenoid valve,stop the pump and open input valve. Water enters the tank until it reaches HIGH level, and close the input valve.


----------

